# welcher Kabelrouter?



## Raising (12. Dezember 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

da ein Umzug vor der Tür steht, stellt sich die Frage, welche Hardware soll ich nutzen.
Leider werde ich recht schlecht über das Telefonnetz versorgt, daher bleibt nur Telecolumbus bzw. Pyur übrig, wenn man halbwegs attraktive Datenraten erreichen möchte.

Angeboten wurde mir von denen eine 120er Leitung. Da es bei Cable Anschlüssen jetzt zum Glück auch Routerfreiheit herrscht, ist die Frage, welches Endgerät ich nutzen soll.  
Gern würde ich eine Fritzbox nehmen. 
https://geizhals.de/?cmp=1500710&cmp=1182228
Es ist eine gemütliche 70qm Wohnung im Altbau. Betrieben wird aktuell ein Rechner am LAN, 2 Smartphones, 1 Laptop, 1 Tablet im 2,4GHz Netz im WLan.
Dazu würde ich mir evtl noch nen Fritzfon holen.

hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Fritzboxen im Kabelnetz? Oder soll ich lieber bei den Geräten vom Provider bleiben?

Danke!


----------



## DerFakeAccount (12. Dezember 2017)

Also ich hatte an meinem damaligen 400 Mbit Anschluss eine Fritzbox 6490 - hat immer ihre Dienste erledigt und hatte keine Probleme.
Allerdings war dies ein Leihgerät von KabelDeutschland/Vodafone, wie es mit frei gekauften aussieht kann ich nicht sagen - sollte aber kein Problem sein daher die ISPs die Anmeldedaten rausgeben MÜSSEN

Edit: AVM hat auch 2 neue Cable Router auf den Markt gebracht Fritz!Box Cable 65xx
fritz!box cable | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## THEzockerGP (15. Dezember 2017)

Prinzipiell geht jede Kabelbox. musst halt bei PYUR nachfragen welches Docsis Protokoll die Nutzen vom Rückkanal her. Meistens nutzt man DOCSIS 3.0. Eine Zb. 6490 ist ja Modem und Router zusammen, ein Modem benötigt nochmal einen externen Router.


----------



## Abductee (15. Dezember 2017)

THEzockerGP schrieb:


> ein Modem benötigt nochmal einen externen Router.



Was weit weniger tragisch als als viele denken.
Mit der (günstigsten) Box vom Provider hat man zumindest immer einen vollen technischen Support und man hat beim WLAN-Router eine viel größere Auswahl.


----------



## Raising (18. Dezember 2017)

Danke für die Infos.. Mal sehen welches Gerät es wird. Grundsätzlich hat meine Forschung ergeben, dass PYUR das "normale" Modem immer ausliefert, um im Problemfall mit dem gerät testen zu können. Bei anderen Geräten muss man sich wohl an den Support wenden.
Das kann was werden.. die Hotline ist sowas von überlastet.


----------



## Matusalem (19. Dezember 2017)

Ein Punkt welchen man Bedenken sollte ist, dass zwei Geräte üblicherweise insgesamt mehr Strom verbrauchen als eines. Selbst wenn die Funktionen über beide Geräte hinweg, verglichen mit einem einzelnen Gerät, gleich sind. Das liegt zu einem daran, dass jedes Gerät eine Verlustleistung hat und mit seiner eigenen CPU/RAM daherkommt. Du kannst es Dir selbst ausrechnen, doch selbst bei nur ein paar Watt Unterschied kommst Du bei ein paar Jahren auf eine Summe, welche man mir gerne auf mein Konto überweisen kann.

Für das reine Websurfen und herunterladen von Daten aus dem Internet reicht typischerweise der vom Internetanbieter mitgelieferte Router.

Eine Fritz!Box spielt dann Ihre Stärke aus, wenn man mit einfachen Mitteln noch mehr machen möchte, wie z.B. ein kleines NAS oder Media!Server betreiben, die Telefonfunktionen oder den Fernzugriff schätzt. Bzw. gerne selbst mehr die Kontrolle über sein Netzwerk haben möchte.


----------

